# need DCR-HC32 USB drivers!!



## mtraub (Apr 10, 2006)

it's crazy, i just spent 45 minutes speaking to SONY and they just said SORRY, but we don't have the drivers available for download, if you want you can buy the replacement cd for the MiniDV camera DCR-HC32! SONY is the most e[xpensive cheap crappy company i ever dealt woth, every junky tech seller has the required drivers always available for download on their support sites, and sony even has an area on every product page specifically for "Software/drivers", yet i just started flipping thru their products and realized that they all are empty!! what kind of loser company charges $400+ for a camcorder and doesn't put the required drivers up for download!!
HELP, i need DCR-HC32 Sony Drivers!!:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.helpdrivers.com/ingles/listado/dow.asp?codigo=78029


----------

